# March of Dimes Raffle



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Every spring I do a project to benefit the March of Dimes and 100 percent of all proceeds go right to the March of Dimes. This year I am going to raffle off a 91/2 foot Okuma Connoisseur Steelhead rod with a matched Okuma ignite IT-40 open bail spinning reel. Also included is a tackle box full of steelhead fishing gear. I will include two guided fishing trips on an EUP river or NLP river. Bonus I will donate $10 of gear to the tackle box for every $100 in ticket sales up to $120 value. Tickets are $5 each and only 250 will be sold. Mail your check payable to March of Dimes to Farmers Insurance 6 E Spring Street 101 St Ignace, Michigan 49781. Please include a phone number. The Drawing will be July 1 2012


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone interested in purchasing tickets can pm me or leave a post ani I will reserve tickets for you.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Please hold 4 tickets for me - will drop a check for $20 in tomorrows mail.

Dan P Mount Clemens


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Only 200 tickets left.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Very worthy cause, put me down for 5.

Thanks, 
J


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Every spring I do a project to benefit the March of Dimes and 100 percent of all proceeds go right to the March of Dimes. This year I am going to raffle off a 91/2 foot Okuma Connoisseur Steelhead rod with a matched Okuma ignite IT-40 open bail spinning reel. Also included is a tackle box full of steelhead fishing gear. I will include two guided fishing trips on an EUP river or NLP river. Bonus I will donate $10 of gear to the tackle box for every $100 in ticket sales up to $120 value. Tickets are $5 each and only 250 will be sold. Mail your check payable to March of Dimes to Farmers Insurance 6 E Spring Street 101 St Ignace, Michigan 49781. Please include a phone number. The Drawing will be July 1 2012


Who is doing the guide service? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Being that there are no other inland guides in the area that would be willing to donate their time and effort. I will provide the guide service and feel that I am very well qualified with 20+ years of steelhead, salmon, and trout fishing in the area. There are plenty of people who live in the NLP or EUP who will recommend me in a second. I will provide bait and tackle and net fish but I will not fish myself.


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you insured? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Put me down for 4 tickets. Check & SASE will be on the way tomorrow. Great cause - great raffle items!

Mark


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have enclosed a photo of the gear to be given away and there is still plenty of tickets left for the drawing.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

So if i win with my tickets ya wanna buy a rod and reel? They arrived a couple days ago. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have about 160 tickets left for the drawing. The steelhead ice fishing is great and the fall fishing is even better. This is your chance to make a contribution to the March of Dimes and experience some great fishing. You can also win a nice Okuma rod & reel with a large assortment of tackle.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a bump for a good cause!


----------

